
Ask HN: Using .org domain for an educational but for-profit startup? - keiferski
I&#x27;m building an educational startup that, for various reasons, works better as a for-profit corporation than a nonprofit.<p>I own DOMAIN.com and DOMAIN.org. For branding reasons, I&#x27;m considering using the .org and just having the .com redirect to it. The .org seems more authoritative and trustworthy to me, especially for an educational startup.<p>Are there any long-term downsides to doing this?
======
enz
The .com seems less misleading to me, because I'd suppose there is a non-for-
profit organisation behind a .org domain.

------
chmaynard
I believe Coursera is a for-profit company as well. You might want to ask them
why they chose to use a .org domain.

------
3dfan
I would go with the com. It conveys more authority.

